
Examples of Productized Services? - vinrob92
Hey HN,<p>Do you know examples of productized service businesses?<p>Thanks!
======
nniroclax
[https://jarhq.com/blog/100-productized-services-
examples/](https://jarhq.com/blog/100-productized-services-examples/)

------
gitgud
Vending machines, Cell phones...

------
quickthrower2
Roomba

